# Longines Master Collection Chrono Review [LONG AND FULL OF RAMBLING(s)] [crap photos too]



## GOJIN (Mar 6, 2009)

Feeling overjoyed about my most recent purchase that arrived in the mail earlier this afternoon, I decided to write up this review instead of study for my anatomy exam&#8230;anyway without further ado&#8230;

 GJ's review of the Longines Master Collection Chronograph L2.669.4.78.6










 








*Specs:*
 Movement: L651 caliber which means an ETA 2894/1 chrono with date, small seconds and 30 minute counter
 Size: 40mm in diameter, 10mm in height
 Crystal: Sapphire on front and rear exhibition caseback
 WR: 30m

*How I got it:*
 After seeing this watch on Ebay for a lot less than retail price, partly because it was preowned, I took the plunge and went through with the order. Lurkers of the Longines sub-forum may be familiar with my incessant indecisiveness and ramblings concerning this particular model after a post I submitted not too long ago. It cost me roughly USD $1000, according to various online retailers and my local AD's, it can range from anywhere between $1500 to $3500, so I believe I got a good price for it.

*What I did to it:*
 When it came in the mail it was showing sign of regular wear, like nicks and various hairline scratches. A couple runs of the Cape Cod and a good rubbing soon sorted this out. It soon looked as good as new, so yeah&#8230;a pretty much brand new Longines for $1000, not too shabby eh?

 The L2.629.4.78.3 is originally the steel bracelet version, but I quickly changed it out for a classic brown leather calf. Something about the looks of the watch convinced me a leather strap would look a lot better.










 *The movement:*
 I'm told that the 2894/1 is essentially a 2892 with a chrono module slapped on. I've been reading various discussions whether its easier or more difficult for this type of chrono movement to service. I'm not really too bothered by it yet. The 2894/2 is the 3 dial setup and is similar to the 7750 in subdial configuration (depending of the manufacturer of course).

 

*What I like about it:*
 What initially drew me to this watch was it's simplistic and classic looks. I also considered the chronograph function as I only own 1 other chrono amidst all my other non-chronos. The dual subdials are a nice change to the familiar arrangement of 7750 based chrono's and reminds me of real old school chronographs like the Monaco and its calibre 11. 
 I've never caught on with the big watch craze, not because I've got any beef with the size, but I think it just never suited my tiny, girly-sized wrists. I also believe that classically styled watches and vintage throwback watches shouldn't be terribly large in size, mainly due to the fact that in the good ol' days, anything pushing a 40mm would be considered "big". The conveniently sized Longines with its 40mm case is a perfect size for me and my "special" wrists. The case height at 10mm is also a plus for me. 7750's are mostly thicker, which I dislike, given the styling of the watch.
 General finishing on the case and bracelet is excellent, although I doubt the bracelet will see much use. The crown winds incredibly smoothly, almost buttery, I can't believe it's not butter, kind of buttery. There is just the appropriate amount of resistance in the crown that when you wind it, it lets you know that it's working and rewards you with the proper sounds as well.
 Considering the retail price of the watch, there is a fairly good amount of decoration on the movement and rotor, although I think my Maurice Lacroix Pontos is more visually appealing.
 I really enjoy the "barleycorn" decoration on the dial; it's quite pretty to stare at, along with the blue steel hands. The wooden display box is very well finished, genuinely beautiful and will want to be displayed along with all one's other watch boxes.









Following pic credits to Ebay since I couldn't be bother to upload another pic...








 








*What I didn't like about it:*
 My major gripe with the watch was the subdials and date window obscuring the numerals. The date window pretty much chops the 6 in half. I honestly didn't have a choice regarding this matter, because this is one of those one-off finds from Ebay, so meh (I would've got the smaller version). The 38.5mm version totally eschews the 6 and replaces it entirely with the date window. 
 








 Similarly, the 44mm has no overlapping issues and all numerals are largely unobscured, but now you get the 7750, instead of the 2894/1.










 The chronograph pushers are strangely stiff and quite the effort to successfully engage, which I think may or may not be linked to the fact that this a second hand watch. 
 A minor gripe is the lug spacing. At 21mm, it's really an uncommon size and most corner watch store don't sell them. I have to settle for a 20mm for the time being, until I get one custom ordered. 
 I really would've liked AR coating on the inside of the crystal too&#8230;

*What I didn't like but doesn't really matter or I don't care about:*
 Lume. Really doesn't matter because the blued steel hands replace it, and honestly the watch would never need it because of nature of the styling. Still, I've always appreciated good lume for night time, but meh. I also never properly check the accuracy of my watches. The closest thing to checking for me would be attempting to synch it with my laptop's clock (oh dear). Up to 30 secs give or take don't really bother me too much.
 The poor WR doesn't really bother me as well&#8230;it's a bloody dress watch, so I'd never expect to see an ISO rating, for anything above 50m WR.

*Final words:*
 The Longines Master Collection Chronograph is a classically styled, vintage themed watch. Fit and finish are excellent and there are no surprises regarding the quality of the watch and components. The subdial arrangement makes it stand out from the celebrated workhorse movement, the 7750. Although there are some issues with subdial and date window overlapping with the numerals, anyone willing to overlook this issue will be pleased with the decision to purchase a this watch (buy the other sizes if you ain't happy).


----------



## RPZ (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Longines Master Collection Chrono Review [LONG AND FULL OF RAMBLING(s)] [crap photos t*

Very nice timepiece. With some care, you might be able to fit a 22mm strap on a 21mm lug case. Especially the rubber "tropic" type bands.

Typing Longines 21mm on the "advanced" ebay search; NOT "titles and descriptions", include store inventory, all locations worldwide, lowest to highest price - there are currently ten hits from $45 to $120 plus shipping for various longines straps in that size.


----------



## GOJIN (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Longines Master Collection Chrono Review [LONG AND FULL OF RAMBLING(s)] [crap photos t*



RPZ said:


> Very nice timepiece. With some care, you might be able to fit a 22mm strap on a 21mm lug case. Especially the rubber "tropic" type bands.
> 
> Typing Longines 21mm on the "advanced" ebay search; NOT "titles and descriptions", include store inventory, all locations worldwide, lowest to highest price - there are currently ten hits from $45 to $120 plus shipping for various longines straps in that size.


Yeah thanks man... Somehow I think a racing strap would look pretty sweet on it as well...
I've always had my eye on one of these ones:


----------



## RPZ (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Longines Master Collection Chrono Review [LONG AND FULL OF RAMBLING(s)] [crap photos t*

Yes, those bands look good on a chrono. A similar 'bay search with tropic 22mm brings up a starter with an option similar to the one you show for $21.75 including shipping from a seller in Italy. In his description he has a short note inviting inquiries in english if needed.

Incidently I have a Universal Geneve chrono that was purchased in like new condition, possibly a demo with no box and papers; the pusher requires a fair amount of pressure to start it as well. I think this is basically just a sign of a fairly robust mechanism that might soften some with use.


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Longines Master Collection Chrono Review [LONG AND FULL OF RAMBLING(s)] [crap photos t*

Beautiful watch, Gojin. How's it holding up? Did you ever go to a different strap? I've been looking a lot at the 3-subdial model and really like it a lot. The ones I've tried on in stores all have the very stiff buttons as well, which confused me at first. I'd go with brown leather as well (need a "brown suit" watch), but ideally I'd pick it up with the bracelet too for a change, so you seem to have the best of both worlds. Do you ever switch it up?


----------



## GOJIN (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Longines Master Collection Chrono Review [LONG AND FULL OF RAMBLING(s)] [crap photos t*



OJ Bartley said:


> Beautiful watch, Gojin. How's it holding up? Did you ever go to a different strap? I've been looking a lot at the 3-subdial model and really like it a lot. The ones I've tried on in stores all have the very stiff buttons as well, which confused me at first. I'd go with brown leather as well (need a "brown suit" watch), but ideally I'd pick it up with the bracelet too for a change, so you seem to have the best of both worlds. Do you ever switch it up?


Hey yeah I've now got a 21mm brown strap that tapers to 16mm (which I really like, looks more suiting to this kind of watch IMO) that I found on the bay. I've pretty much never used it on the bracelet because I think it's way to blingy (although you may think otherwise) but DEFINITELY, DEFINITELY beware of the odd lug spacing that may cause you some trouble with aftermarket straps. 
By all means go for the 7750 version if you enjoy it. I reckon its a better chrono than the modular 2894. Prices are great now (from what I've seen so far anyway) but the only thing that put me off that one was the size! 44mm is a bit much for my skinny asian arms and a little more conspicuous under a shirt cuff IMO. But good hunting!


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Longines Master Collection Chrono Review [LONG AND FULL OF RAMBLING(s)] [crap photos t*

Lol, it would be my biggest watch, but I think I can pull it off. My main concern with it (other than saving for it) is the height, because this would be worn with a suit most of the time and it seems a little tall to slide comfortably under a cuff. I spoke to a local dealer who offered a good price (to my fiancee actually), but it's going to have to wait until we get through the wedding and honeymoon and income is back to normal.

You're right, the bracelet is a little blingy, but I still think it works, and I like how theirs is brushed through the middle. My Tissot Le Locle bracelet is all polished steel and it's a little shiny for me.


----------



## McGooser (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Longines Master Collection Chrono Review [LONG AND FULL OF RAMBLING(s)] [crap photos t*

Goodness gracious is this thing gorgeous!


----------



## fatboyslimboy57 (Jul 22, 2014)

nice review and nice watch, though I agree the dials and date window overlapping the numerals would drive me crazy.


----------



## Danb (Nov 12, 2009)

Love that watch.


----------



## reuven (Mar 27, 2015)

nice review! 10mm is surprisingly thin for that kind of a watch. Your negatives are imo not that negative (cut numbers? so does lange with the 1815), so i would be totally happy with my decision.


----------

